# Pigeon Photography



## Delia (Sep 11, 2007)

A couple of years ago, I went through a stint of photo-taking, and took a ton of photos in a ton of subjects. 

It was a matter of time till I got around to doing pigeon photos.

The black and white ones are from a series I did.


----------



## Delia (Sep 11, 2007)

From Washington DC:










The black and white ones were higher contrast because I didn't have a fantastic camera, and I was aiming for more of the shape against the bland gray background of the painted concrete.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Delia,

Those are great photos. I especially like the first one of the lone pigeon strolling down the walkway.

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I love them  
That first shot looks like a pigeon that really knows just where he's going. 
Very nice textures. And those DC pigeons look a lot busier than most of the two-legged non-winged folks in that town.  

There is something about the shape of a pigeon that is so pleasing. I think you captured them very nicely.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

I would have to agree with you both. The first photo is so casual. Like he is just strolling down the walkway, heading for his apartment, coming home from work. It has a human-like appearance. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pictures! Thank you for sharing them with us. I look forward to more.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love the pictures. Thanks for sharing them.

Reti


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Delia,
> 
> Those are great photos. I especially like the first one of the lone pigeon strolling down the walkway.
> 
> Margaret


Same.  Great photos!


----------



## Delia (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks! Thats all I have for Pigeons right now, but I'll upload some assorted photos in the future when I have some time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

We rarely see Black and White nowadays since the advent of color...

I really LIKE the B/W contrast!! Beautifully done on both!

We love talented photographers...WELCOME! WE WILL LOOK FORWARD TO MORE!

Shi


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

they r absolutely great photos,the one i lyk the best is the first b/w.
and thanks for sharing them


----------

